# Lab/cross lost



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

02 Oct 2012
Name MAX
Breed Labrador Cross
Gender Male
Operation 
Age Young Adult
Build Large
Colour black
Tail Full
Marks & Scars 
Tagged No
Microchipped No
Tattooed No
Date Lost 02 Oct 2012
Where Lost Baker road in giltbrook notts
Lost In Region Central
Lost In Post Area NG16

Phone 1 07794015466


----------

